# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) >  Помогите с Mp3

## mihails11

А какой программой можно записать CD с Mp3, чтобы трэки шли без пауз, только проги типа Traktor и Acid Pro не надо предлагать, ди джейские не хочется, может есть попроще, потому что простые CD в Неро запросто делать можно 
Nero Burning Rom-выделяем трэки-Edit-Properties-Cross fade ставим галочку и сами ставим секунды сколко надо, но вот как сделать таким же вариантом Mp3..Может поможетеИИ
__________________

----------


## Kimmeriez

Так в неро так и делается. Выделяешь все треки кроме первого. Паузу ставишь 0 сек. На первом треке оставь как есть 2 сек. И будет тебе диск без пауз.

----------


## mihails11

Но мне надо Mp3 записать на CD, где идут подряд сразу по 100 трэков, а не простой CD, это можно так в простом диске  сделать, а в Mp3 нет такой возможности к сожалению....

----------


## Kimmeriez

А... Просто недопонял. Так мп3 можно воспроизводить тож без пауз между песнями. Это просто доп плагины всё к тому же винампу есть... Типа нон-стопа.

----------


## mihails11

Но мне же надописать на диски, а не прослушивать на компе...Мне прога для записи нужна!

----------


## Kimmeriez

Так если ты записываешь простой диск с данными (в данном случае mp3), то какие тут паузы вообще могут быть? Ты же не треки пишешь, а файлы сливаешь.

----------


## mihails11

Я пишу в Неро и там всегда паузы плучаются почему то между трэками...

----------


## Kimmeriez

Так... Давай не будем возвращаться)) Паузы Неро ставит исключительно когда записываешь Audio CD (формат cda). Но ты говоришь, что тебе надо записать mp3 по 100 штук, потому надо записывать диск с данными (ISO). Там пауз нету, так как это отдельные файлы, а не треки. Паузы могут появиться только если проигрывать их на проигрывателе, в котором переход с одного файла на другой идёт с паузой. Уже в винампе версии 2.81 вроде бы есть плагина нонстопа.

Может быть ещё вариант, когда в mp3 файле записано в начале или конце файла пустое место. В этом случае надо это место вырезать вручную. Для этого много существует софта. Я к примеру предпочитаю Sound Forge.

----------


## CyberShadow

Если плеер производит mp3 с паузами, то можно слить все аудио-файлы в один .mp3. Но при этом, теряется качество (от перекодирования, если они в разних битрейтах, хотя теоретически можно сделать и VBR...), названия песен, и способность выбирать какую-то песню (все будут производится от начала в такой последовательности какой их слил).

----------


## mihails11

А поэтапно и подробно можешь весь этот процесс описать?

----------


## CyberShadow

Ну, самый простой вариант - использовать обыкновенный звуковой редактор (например Sound Forge). Может для этого существуют и специальные программы, но конкретных примеров не знаю.

----------


## inox

Это легоко сделать с Audio Cutter Joiner

----------

